# Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

					Nach wochenlanger Medienabstinenz hat sich nun einer der drei Crytek-CEO-Brüder, Cevat Yerli, in einem Interview gegenüber eurogamer.net zur aktuellen Situation des Studios geäußert. Demnach befinde man sich derzeit in einer "Transformation" hin zu F2P-Titeln und Online-Services, welche die "Zukunft des Gamings" darstellten. Darüber hinaus gibt man nun die ersten verlässlichen Angaben zur Unternehmensgröße.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Klar, setzt ruhig auf F2P, wenn ihr wollt dass euer Laden endgültig vor die Hunde geht! Schiebt euch das F2P-Zeug doch sonstwo hin!


----------



## hotfirefox (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Na von mir auf, kann nun Crytek in der Versenkung verschwinden!
Nun ist es garkein Verlust mehr, F2P-Müll gibts schon genung.


----------



## Ryle (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Arroganz wegen der englischen Sprache...sicher, daran wirds gelegen haben. Früher vom Erfolg überrascht und sympathisch, später vom Geld geblendet und zum typischen Marketing Dummschwätzer mutiert.

Eine Umstellung auf Free 2 Play wenn man keine vernünftig laufenden Titel hat, ist milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur schwachsinnig. Bei Crytek fehlen gute Storyschreiber und Leveldesigner. Alles was die Jahre aus deren Fuchtel kam, war einfach viel zu generisch und diente eigentlich nur Zurschaustellung der Engine und dafür waren die Spiele viel zu teuer.

Und wenn Crytek jetzt meint einfach auf den MOBA Zug aufspringen zu können, haben sie sich gewaltig geschnitten. Um ein F2P MOBA zum Laufen zu bekommen gehört sehr viel Know How dazu, und gerade daran mangelt es doch. Und bei 700 Leuten für ein paar F2P Spiele wundert es mich nicht wenn der Laden pleite geht, wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn man nicht gerade Blizzard ist?!


----------



## Veriquitas (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich will den Rotz von den nicht mehr hören. Crytek ist auch nie eine Spielschmiede gewesen, Crysis 1 war damals schon nicht der spielerische Lichtblick. Ich habe dieses gelaber satt, mich nervt es nur noch das ein Stalker im Schatten steht. Welches vom Gameplay viel besser gewesen ist.


----------



## RavionHD (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Bezweifle dass Crytek mit 3 F2P Titeln 700 Mitarbeiter finanzieren kann.
Sie sollen einfach an Crysis 4 und Ryse 2 arbeiten, außerdem sollte Ryse 2 auf allen Plattformen erscheinen, aber diese F2P Spiele werden am Ende ja ohnehin nichts, gerade Warface ist ja bekanntlich unter Shootern nur absoluter Durchschnitt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

mit Free to Play haben andere auch erfolg z.B. World of Tank und Co. aber mehr als ein oder 2 solche Games braucht der Markt nicht und neben BF und Call of Duty zu bestehen ist schwer wenn man nichts besser macht dann kommen noch die MMORPG die Teilweise Free to Play sind dazu dann ist da kein platz mehr für Crytek die sollten lieber mal ein sehr gutes Crysis 4 bringen mit dem Umfang aller 3 vorgängerteile zusammen und dem besten dieser 3 ohne Multiplayer da gibt ehe mit Call of Duty und BF zu viel Konkurenz. Dieses Rom Spiel was nun auch für PC kommt reicht nicht um auf dauer am Markt zu sein.


----------



## REv0X (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

700 Mitarbeiter für "Warface, Hunt und Arena of Fate" 
Andere Studios bekommen mit einem Viertel der potenziellen Arbeitsleistung deutlich bessere und hochwertigere Titel hin.

Schade, bei Crytek scheint man nichts gelernt zu haben. Einzige Chance ist jetzt wohl tatsächlich das man die komplette Führung aus dem Laden bekommt und durch vernünftige Personen ersetzt, die auch was drauf haben.


----------



## Cosmas (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

mMn ist die engine selbst, das einzige was bei Crytek iwelchen sinn macht, konkurrenzfähig und erhaltenswert ist.

F2P hat seinen zenit längst erreicht, genauso wie die abzocke für DLCs, Vorbestellungen etc pp...in wenigen jahren wird F2P nicht weit weg von dem sein, wo die meisten abogames heute sind, urgesteine oder selbstläufer, die mit ihrem inhalt und der qualität punkten... wer das jedoch nicht erreicht...geht unter, und da werden etliche absaufen und tun es jetzt schon.

was uns zu Warface bringt, das ja bekanntlich nur in russland einigermassen erfolgreich ist...aber laut Yerli ja die zukunft, weil F2P, darstellt und deutlich aufzeigt, wie sehr man sich verrannt hat...das man mit solchen mäßigen produkten nicht viel verdient und sich sprüche ala "online services, publisher und co." besser verkneifen sollte, sollte einem halbwegs gesunden verstand einleuchten...irgendwie zweifle ich da aber an gewissen personen bei Crytek, da ist die angesprochene "Arroganz" wohl eher zutreffend, auch wenn man sich , im versuch der schadensbegrenzung, gerne mal auf eine fremdsprache beruft..lol..


----------



## keinnick (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



> Möglicherweise liege es an der englischen (Fremd-)Sprache, dass man manchmal arrogant rüberkomme.



Ich muss lachen. Der Mensch merkt nicht mal, dass er selbst mit diesem Satz bereits wieder arrogant rüber kommt... Für wie blöd hält er die Leute eigentlich?

Und zu: _"Demnach sei auch die Führung während der schwierigen Zeit nicht bezahlt worden, man habe sogar Privatkapital in Crytek investiert."_

Und wo kam das "Privatkapital" her? Nicht zufällig aus dem Geschäftsbetrieb von Crytek? Es ist völlig normal, dass Gesellschafter zurückstecken und Geld in die Firma die sie bislang gut ernährt hat zurückfließen lassen, sofern dies erforderlich wird. Der gute Mann tut ja gerade so, als hätte er einem fremden Unternehmen sein Privatvermögen gespendet. 

Argh... warum lese ich Artikel wo "Cevat Yerli" dran steht eigentlich überhaupt noch... das ist nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck.


----------



## criss vaughn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Jeder, der die Yerli's in Frankfurt einmal _live_ erlebt hat, weiß, dass diese Aussagen



> immerhin sollen die drei Brüder mit neuen Sportwagen in der Frankfurter-Zentrale vorgefahren sein, während die Mitarbeiter noch auf ihr Geld warteten.



ihren Grund haben


----------



## floppyexe (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> mich nervt es nur noch das ein Stalker im Schatten steht. Welches vom Gameplay viel besser gewesen ist


Man da hast du ja sowas von Recht. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


OT:
@immerhin sollen die drei Brüder mit neuen Sportwagen in der Frankfurter-Zentrale vorgefahren sein, während die Mitarbeiter noch auf ihr Geld warteten


Da hat aber wieder ein Mod übertrieben. Es war keine rassistische Äüßerung. Nur die Warheit.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Wer die "Zukunft des Gamings" gestalten möchte sollte erstmal die Gegenwart verstehen. F2P ist der gleiche Krebs wie DLCs. Das ist genau der falsche Weg.

Crytek wäre nur als Engine Schmiede zu retten, aber dafür sind sie weiterhin zu arrogant. Der Untergang ist sicher und verdient.


----------



## malvan (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Auweia ... sie habens immer noch nicht gemerkt ... F2P ist doch schon tot oder zumindest auf dem absteigenden Ast ... wie merkbefreit sind die Yerlis eigentlich? 
Wenn sie denn mal hochwertige Spiele bringen würden, die nicht nur Grafikdemos sind, sondern auch spielerisch innovativ wären, ginge es ihren Studio wahrscheinlich wesentlich besser.
Aber bitteschön, wer nicht lernen will, muß es auf die harte Weise gehämmert bekommen. 

PS. Mit tun nur ihre Angestellten leid.


----------



## mrpendulum (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Klar, setzt ruhig auf F2P, wenn ihr wollt dass euer Laden endgültig vor die Hunde geht! Schiebt euch das F2P-Zeug doch sonstwo hin!


 
Du heulst bei allen Rum wo crytek drinne steht.


----------



## wollekassel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Da hat der Oberst aber auch recht. Ich ärgere mich heute noch über den Kauf von Crysis 2. Crysis 3 habe ich geschenkt bekommen und das Spiel hat mich wirklich vorm Bildschirm sediert. Wobei ich auf Crysis 1 nichts kommen lasse - das war damals aber auch neu und geil und ist immer noch eine Augenweide. R.I.P. Crytek. Mein sauer verdientes Geld kommt Ihr nicht - ätsch.


----------



## Matze211 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich beneide die Mitarbeiter auch nicht um ihren Arbeitsplatz. Wer so eine Geschäftsführung hat, muss viel erleiden können. 
Wenn mein Chef mit nem Porsche oder Ferrari zur "Arbeit" kommt und der Laden bescheiden läuft, frag ich mich doch als erstes, warum soll ich Überstunden machen; soll der doch seine Karre verkaufen!!!!


----------



## zodiac67 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Du heulst bei allen Rum wo crytek drinne steht.


 
Trotzdem hat er recht.


----------



## hanfi104 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich kann die Abneigung gegenüber F2P gut verstehen, aber vergesst nicht die Ausnahmen in der Branche. WoT ist das einzige Spiel das ich überhaupt noch regelmäßig spiele. Eigentlich ist es ja fast egal, wie das Spiel vermarktet/finanziert wird. Das problem liegt hier, wie auch sonst überall, das die Games billig, CopyPaste und absolut einfallslos gestaltet sind.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Die Arroganz-Vorwürfe bezogen sich aber auch darauf, dass gewisse Leute in der Führungsetage bei Crytek glauben, dass F2P die alleinige Zukunft sei und lieber ihr Unternehmen mitsamt 700-1000 Mitarbeiter in den Ruin fahren wollen als von ihrem Konzept Abstand zu nehmen und einzugestehen, dass sie eine kapitale Fehleinschätzung hingelegt haben! 

Egal, sollte Ryse vernünftig portiert und mal endlich wieder nicht DRM-Exklusiv werden, bekommen sie mein Geld für den Titel trotzdem...
...wie sollen sie denn sonst lernen, dass ihr restlicher Weg zum scheitern verurteilt ist, wenn man nicht den richtigen Weg belohnt!


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Du heulst bei allen Rum wo crytek drinne steht.


 
Ich heule nicht rum, aber selbst wenn, wäre es als Kunde mein gutes Recht den Laden in der jetzigen Verfassung zu kritisieren. Ich habe auch schon Spiele von Crytek gekauft und gezockt und bin auch enttäuscht, was aus dem Laden geworden ist. Besonders der F2P-Einschlag gefällt mir gar nicht.
Und wenn dich was daran stört, kannst du mich ja gerne ignorieren. Du musst ja nicht alles lesen und dazu noch deinen überflüssigen Senf dazu geben, wenn dir was nicht gefällt.


----------



## Razor2408 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Bei der heutigen Generation an Spielern würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Crytek noch einige Jahre überleben würde, obwohl sie mit so einer geradezu lächerlichen Geschäftsstrategie rasch zugrunde gehen müssten. Far Cry und Crysis sind auf jeden Fall zwei Spiele die ich immer gerne zocken werde (nur die ersten Teile die wirklich von Crytek waren), und auch in guter Erinnerung haben werde. Danach wurde es nur noch (viel) schlechter.


----------



## The-GeForce (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



> Möglicherweise liege es an der englischen (Fremd-)Sprache, dass man manchmal arrogant rüberkomme.


Ist schon wieder der erste April oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, so einen Witz in eine News zu schreiben? Mal im Ernst: Arroganz kennt keine Sprache! Eine Firma mit der Bekanntheit von Crysis wird nicht mal "aus Versehen" von Gott und der Welt verabscheut. Wer in Zeiten von Sparmaßnahmen mit einem Sportwagen vorfährt setzt immer falsche Signale! Wenn der Chef plötzlich mit hochgekrämpelten Hosen, einem Fahrradhelm und Drahtesel durch die Korridore maschiert und seine Angestellten am morgen (vielleicht sogar beim Namen?) grüßt; das hätte Wirkung. Dann würden sogar die Angestellten glauben, dass es ernst gemeint ist mit den Sparmaßnahmen. Die Chefetage hat auf ihr Gehalt verzichtet? Wahnsinn, ist ja nicht so, dass sie nicht schon jede Menge Asche hätten. Sonst wäre es ja auch mit dem Sportwagen nichts geworden. Wenn der Chef von Daimler für sechs Monate auf sein Gehalt verzichten würde, wäre er wahrscheinlich noch immer unter dem erlesenen Kreis der reichsten Menschen in Deutschland. Das ist hier, wenn auch in etwas kleinerem Maßstab, wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders. Mir fehlt beim besten Willen die Fantasie um mir vorzustellen, dass bei Crytek noch so eine riesige Loyalität gegenüber der Führungsebene besteht.

Die F2P-Ausrichtung halte ich weiterhin für, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, sehr gewagt. Es gab schon andere Trends die trotz bester Prognosen einfach wieder vom Markt verschwunden sind. Darüber hinaus kenne ich keinen einzigen der in der News genannten Titel. Wird sich, wenn das mit Crytek so weitergeht, mit Sicherheit auch nicht ändern. Vielleicht erinnert man sich ja schon in Zehn Jahren nicht einmal mehr an den Namen Crytek...


----------



## mrpendulum (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht rum, aber selbst wenn, wäre es als Kunde mein gutes Recht den Laden in der jetzigen Verfassung zu kritisieren.


 
Naja du kritisierst nicht sondern schreibst viel Bullshit. Ist ja schön und gut, dass du die Yerli-Brüder nicht magst aber musst nicht unter jede News über das Unternehmen deine lächerlichen Beiträge setzen. Wie soll man dich da noch ernst nehmen?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und meinetwegen können die Yerli-Brüder sich dann verpissen. Das sind sowieso nur noch aufgeblasene Dummschwätzer.





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Tja,  bei Crytek fällt der Laden allmählich auseinander und die Ratten  verlassen das sinkende Schiff. Ich denke dass die Pleite auch viel mit  der Selbstüberschätzung der Yerli-Brüder zu tun hat.


 
Fähige Entwickler "Ratten" zu bezeichnen, die mitsamt eine der besten Multiplattform-Engine auf dem Markt haben, finde ich mehr als lächerlich. 
Die Unternehmen verdienen mit dem F2P-Model Millionen. Da brauch man sich mal den Umsatz von Riot-Games, Tencent, Wargaming, Nexon oder Valve anschauen. Es ist halt über längere Zeit lukrativ.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder der erste April oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, so einen Witz in eine News zu schreiben?


Ich habe nur die Aussage von Herrn Yerli wiedergegeben, Konjunktiv I und so.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Nüchtern betrachtet könnten sie mit ihrer Strategie sogar Erfolg haben. Warum Ressourcen in Retail Spiele stecken, wenn man sowieso nicht dazu in der Lage ist AAA Games zu produzieren. Mittlerweile gibt es genug Spieler, die auch für anspruchsloses gameplay Geld bezahlen. Von mir aus können sie die ruhig melken, win win sozusagen.
Das einzige worum es mir Leid täte ist die CryEngine.


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich fand das erste Crysis schon nur mittelmäßig. Schöne Grafik/Physik hin oder her. Die Nachfolgeteile wurden alle nicht gekauft, weil ich den ersten schon nicht weiter als bis zu den Aliens spielen wollte. 
Die Teile 2 und 3 waren einfach nur noch größere Grafikblender mit miesem Leveldesign und knappem Umfang. 

Ryse ist derselbe Käse nur im antiken Rom. Auch nur eine Grafikdemo, Story und Gameplay unterer Durchschnitt. 

Dass sie Homefront verkaufen, zeigt mal wieder wie dumm diese hochbezahlten CEO und Konsorten eigentlich sind. Homefront war ein vielversprechender Titel, Warface ist jetzt schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden, absolut zurecht wie ich finde. Da bezahl ich lieber den Vollpreis für BF/CoD, da hab ich kein Pay2Win-System, und es ist das Original, nicht ein billiger Abklatsch wie Warface. 

Bleiben noch 2 Titel, und ganz ehrlich, bisher haben die Crytek-Leute nichts geliefert, was einen dazu bewegt, viel Zeit mit dem Produkt zu verbringen, wie man es mit einem LoL, BF, CoD, wasweißich tun kann, dafür war das Gameplay einfach zu schlecht. Außerdem ist der F2P-Markt meiner Ansicht nach schon recht gesättigt, F2P-Shooter gibts nur Planetside 2, sonst gibts noch genug MOBAs etc. Solange sie kein absolut einzigartiges und gameplaytechnisch hervorragendes F2P-Spiel abliefern, wird keines ihrer F2P-Titel Erfolg haben. 

Schade um die vielen Arbeiter, die dank so einer dummen Marktstrategie ihren Job verlieren, hoffentlich kommen sie woanders unter. 
Yerli war für mich immer jemand, der geglaubt hat, gute Grafik allein mache ein gutes Spiel. 
Die Cryengine ist ein tolles Produkt, meiner Meinung nach das einzig erhaltenswerte dieser Firma. Die Spiele waren einfach nur Grafikblender.


----------



## Kinguin (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich bezweifle,dass das auf Dauer gut geht
Wahrscheinlich stehen sie in ein paar Monaten/Jahren wieder vor dem gleichen Problem wie jetzt
3 f2p Titel,die sich nicht sonderlich von der Masse abheben,bringen es einfach nicht
Es gibt einfach schon bestimmte Platzhirsche,ich verstehe gar nicht,wieso man so unbedingt dort in Konkurrenz treten will
Dann bleibt ihnen noch die CryEngine halt

Andererseits fehlt es zurzeit Crytek wahrs auch an Geld,um ein größeres Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen
Und ob ihnen ein Publisher da nochmal hilft ist fraglich
Crysis und Ryse waren keine Kassenschlager,und welche Titel hat noch Crytek im Portfolio?
Homefront nicht mehr,Far Cry nicht mehr


----------



## The-GeForce (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Aussage von Herrn Yerli wiedergegeben, Konjunktiv I und so.


 
Um Gottes Willen! Es ist doch klar, dass nur die Aussage wiedergegeben wurde. 

Dem entsprechend war mein Einleitungssatz (bewusst überspitzt) auf die Aussage des Crytek-Menschen bezogen. Nicht auf die grammatikalischen Fähigkeiten des News-Schreibers.


----------



## Am2501 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Uiuiui..hier kochen die Emotionen ja hoch. Keine Ahnung warum!?

F2P habe ich noch nie gespielt. Ich kauf mir lieber ein Spiel...vll. noch nen DLC oder ein Season Pass. Aber den Krampf mit den Microtransaktionen können sie vergessen. Denke, da ist Crytek auf dem Holzweg.

Grafik können sie echt gut, verstehe echt nicht, warum sie die Story immer so verhauen...


----------



## cl55amg (8. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich muss lachen. Der Mensch merkt nicht mal, dass er selbst mit diesem Satz bereits wieder arrogant rüber kommt... Für wie blöd hält er die Leute eigentlich?
> 
> Und zu: _"Demnach sei auch die Führung während der schwierigen Zeit nicht bezahlt worden, man habe sogar Privatkapital in Crytek investiert."_
> 
> Und wo kam das "Privatkapital" her? Nicht zufällig aus dem Geschäftsbetrieb von Crytek? Es ist völlig normal, dass Gesellschafter zurückstecken und Geld in die Firma die sie bislang gut ernährt hat zurückfließen lassen, sofern dies erforderlich wird. Der gute Mann tut ja gerade so, als hätte er einem fremden Unternehmen sein Privatvermögen gespendet.


 
Was du geschrieben hast stimmt nicht. Es speilt keine Rolle woher er sein Privatkapital hat. Sein privates Vermögen hat rein garnichts mit dem Unternehmen zu tun welches er führt bzw. von welchem er Anteile besitzt. Das wird rechtlich eindeutig von einender getrennt. Er kann das Unternehmen verkaufen bzw. es verlassen und sein privates Vermögen behalten, auch wenn die Geschäfte gerade schlecht laufen. Es ist unüblich sein Privatvermögen in das Unternehmen zu investieren, es ist ein Anzeichen dafür, dass man keine Investoren findet bzw. Kredite bekommt. Es ist oft ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch, Investoren zu bewiesen das man an das Unternehmen immernoch glaubt...


----------



## AMG38 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Na hier laufen ja einige Branchen und Firmenexperten rum.. 

Ich möchte diese Firma nicht in Schutz nehmen, habe auch nix mit ihr zu tun. Aber glaubt man allen ernstes, dass so eine große Firma mit jahrelanger Erfahrung nicht all diese Bedenken, was hier in den Kommentaren geäußert wurden, nicht ebenfalls besprochen hat ? Damit will ich die Entscheidungen und Zukunftspläne von Crytek nicht verteidigen, sondern objektiv betrachten. Die wollen sich halt auf F2P Titel "spezialisieren" - Bei so einer großen Umstellung werden die natürlich alle Vor- und Nachteile besprochen und intensiv diskutiert haben. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Import-Export Laden.

Wer weiss, vielleicht bringen sie bessere F2P-Konzepte auf den Markt. Natürlich kann es trotzdem floppen, aber die Gefahr besteht auch bei allen anderen Retail-Games. Ich selbst halte absolut nichts von F2P-Titeln, aber auch nur deswegen, weil mir das Pay-to-Win Konzept auf'n Sack geht. Ich lass mich da von Crytek überraschen, wenn es am Ende dennoch floppt, haben die halt pech gehabt.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Fähige Entwickler "Ratten" zu bezeichnen, die mitsamt eine der besten Multiplattform-Engine auf dem Markt haben, finde ich mehr als lächerlich.


 
Das Menschen hier als Ratten bezeichnet werden, zeigt wieder einmal, was hier für niedere Gestalten unterwegs sind. 

Oberst Klink scheint eine Made oder ein PCGH-Parasit zu sein.  

Mir ist es egal, ob sie F2P Spiele machen oder nicht. Warthunder IST z.B. besser als jedes aktuelle COD oder BF. Das hier ist genau das richtige Spiel für die vielen Nutzer hier, welche sich noch in der Pubertät befinden. Battlefield Hardline: Kollegah gibt dem Boss seine Stimme - YouTube


----------



## Baer85 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Muss mich hier ja fast kaputt lachen...

Der Spruch: "Die Ratten verlassen das Schiff" hat nichts mit Herabwürdigung von Menschen zu tun. Es ist einfach nur ein alt bekanntes Sprichwort, das nichts anderes bedeutet als, dass die vorrausschauenden Leute (Ratten haben einen sehr hohen Überlebenswillen und sind dafür bekannt Unglücke vorrausahnen zu können, wie z.B. oh Wunder, ein Schiff sinkt) sich nach was anderem Umschauen und nicht erst warten bis sie endgültig kein Gehalt mehr bekommen. 
Und das die Brüder da noch Eigenkapital investiert haben zeigt nur, dass sie es sich nicht eingestehen wollen oder es die einzige Möglichkeit war einen Investor zu überzeugen um somit die tote Kuh noch ein wenig weiter zu melken. Denn der Führungsebene ist es, aus finanzieller Sicht gesehen, regelrecht egal ob die Firma pleite geht. Sie bekommen noch ordentlich Geld bis garnichts mehr geht und dann können sie sich nach was neuem umschauen. Nicht so wie der Angestellte.^^ Der hat die A-Karte gezogen. 
Könnt ja mal schauen, wieviele Firmen so ein  durchschnittlich "erfolgreicher" Unternehmer in den Abgrund zieht. Die Spielebranche ist da nichts anderes.
Aber genug mit der "Hasstirade".^^
In kurz: Nur unbedeutendes PR geblubber


----------



## INU.ID (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Es ist unüblich sein Privatvermögen in das Unternehmen zu investieren


 Nicht in "*das*" Unternehmen, in "*sein*" *Unternehmen*. Und unüblich ist das ganz sicher nicht, wenn es die eigene Firma ist (die man gegründet hat). Im Gegenteil, wenn man an seine Firma glaubt, dann ist es völlig normal (in Dürrezeiten) auch von seinem Privatvermögen etwas in seine eigene Firma zu pumpen - man will ja schließlich das es weitergeht. Manche Firmen gibt es nur aus diesem Grund heute noch (siehe zb. Tesla und SpaceX).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

F2P ist der letzte Mist den ich mir antun würde, wenn es nur mehr dies gäbe, bevor ich aufhören würde auf dem PC zu spielen.
Crytek geht in eine Richtung die mich Null interessiert, richtung Online und abzocke 
Wir sehe uns wieder, wenn wiedereinmal negativ über Crytek berichtet wird, was sichert nicht lange dauern wird


----------



## Kinguin (9. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

Ich würde f2p grundsätzlich nicht komplett verteufeln
Einige Titel haben es geschafft sich zu etablieren : TF2,Dota2,LoL,Planetside 2 als Bsp
Ich weiss diese Spiele sind an einer Hand abzählbar ,aber es gibt sie
Jedoch ist genau das das Problem,sie haben sich etabliert und da bleiben sie erstmal die Platzhirsche
Die wenigsten Spieler werden jetzt einfach mal zu Cryteks f2p Spielen wechseln,unabhängig davon,ob sie besser oder schlechter sind
(Wobei ich bezweifle,dass Crytek die Klasse von einem Tf2 erreichen,das Spiel ist wirklich spassig)

Ich gebe aber vielen Recht,f2p ist einfach nur ein dummer Trend und weil paar Titel erfolgreich sind,versucht man dort was vom Kuchen abzugreifen
Ich selbst halte mich von f2p fern,auch wenn ich grade paar gute Bsp für f2p genannt habe
Wenn Crytek so weitermacht,stehen sie bald wieder vor dem selben Problem


Ps: ich habe nie dieses Bashing gegen Cevat nachvollziehen können,ja er laber viel Schwachsinn aber manchmal war mir das schon zu extrem
Wenn ich mir aber das Interview von Eurogamer durchlesen,dann denke ich mir : die Leute haben Recht,Cevat ist einfach ein Mistkerl - was der da von sich gibt,ist nicht zu fassen -.-....


----------



## Leob12 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*



> Some people were very impatient and got angry at the smallest delay.



Genau deswegen bleibt er für mich der arrogante Sack. Sowas ist widerlich. 

Von guten Spielen hat er keine Ahnung, bisher wollte man Spiele rein durch gute Optik verkaufen. 
Das war bei Crysis 1 vielleicht noch so, da es damals wirklich Maßstäbe gesetzt hat. 
Teil 2 war dann nur mehr ein lauer Aufguss, und Teil 3 dasselbe. Hier hat sich der Kunde eben nicht mehr blenden lassen.

Warface ist nicht wirklich populär, und wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Es gibt so viele F2P-Shooter, und gute Multiplayer-Shooter kosten auch nicht die Welt (CS:GO, Insurgency), oder eben die großen Titel wie Arma, BF und CoD, und dann gibt es noch das einzigartige F2P-Spiel Planetside 2. Wer braucht einen neuen Shooter? Der Markt ist gesättigt. Und schon gar keiner braucht einen grafisch miesen P2W-Abklatsch von anderen Shootern. 

Sein ständiges Gefasel von wegen F2P ist die Zukunft: 
Das könnte von 2010 sein. 
Mittlerweile ist der F2P-Markt übersättigt, außerdem sind da die Einnahmen extrem unsicher. 

Man sieht ja, dass alle großen Studios wie wild auf den F2P-Zug aufgesprungen sind. Die großen bleiben bei den normalen Titeln, und es zahlt sich weiterhin aus.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Crytek-CEO im Interview: "Transformation" zu F2P-Titeln, aktuell 700 Mitarbeiter, Zurückweisung von Arroganz-Vorwürfen*

seh ich auch so. crytek hat zu wenige (eigentlich nur ein erfolgreiches) Spielkonzept(e).
Das konnte nicht ewig gut gehen.


----------

